# Cubers in Ohio?



## ZeldaTriforce (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi. I'm a sub-20 cuber in Heath, Ohio (about 20 minutes from Columbus) and am looking for any cubers, speed cubers or not, who would like to get together and discuss algs, methods or anything else cubing related. My name is Dean. Please reply if you're looking for the same. Thanks


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey! I live in new albany, and i would love to meet up  there are a few cubers in the area, some of which are on the forums. if you're interested in competing too, i host the new albany open every year.


----------



## ZeldaTriforce (Oct 24, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Hey! I live in new albany, and i would love to meet up  there are a few cubers in the area, some of which are on the forums. if you're interested in competing too, i host the new albany open every year.



That's great. You're about 25 miles from me. I'd love to meet up. How old are you? What kind of times do you get on the 3x3x3? I've thought about competing before, but I get so nervous, my hands shake and I fumble around like a fool. I don't do well under pressure. 

I see your personal best is 8.15. That's very impressive. You're much faster than I am. My pb is only 13 seconds and that was a pll skip. I'd like to meet up and watch you solve, study your method and tricks. Hopefully it'll help because I'm starting to become very frustrated with my times. And what better way to learn than from someone who's better than me.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am 16 years old, and i average about 12-13. I actually have beaten most of those pbs, except for average of 5...they're out of date. 

Friend me on facebook if you wish - my name is aaron abramowitz.


----------



## dylandalton38 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Cubers in Newark Ohio?*

hello! i am a sub 25 cuber in newark ohio and i would like to find some more cubers in the area to converse with! do not hesitate to reply!


----------



## Alive (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey, im a cuber from the southern ohio area


----------



## maxcuber322 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello ! I've made some posts on ohio cubing threads but they never seemed to get going, I reside in Cleveland, Ohio and will be willing to drive almost anywhere in ohio.


----------



## manoeuver (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys. New cuber in NW Columbus (Hilliard.)

Thinking about doing a free cuber/puzzle event at my coffee shop. Any interest?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2016)

I am in NW Ohio, about 45 mins south of Toledo


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello. Currently in Southwest Ohio, would be interesting if this got going.


----------



## marino1776 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello. From Dayton Ohio! Any news of meet ups? Still newish at cubing sub 1 minute. Looking to learn more.


----------



## marino1776 (Jan 11, 2017)

th


manoeuver said:


> Hey guys. New cuber in NW Columbus (Hilliard.)
> 
> Thinking about doing a free cuber/puzzle event at my coffee shop. Any interest?


is would be awesome!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 11, 2017)

marino1776 said:


> Hello. From Dayton Ohio! Any news of meet ups? Still newish at cubing sub 1 minute. Looking to learn more.


Were you at the Dayton comp last weekend?


----------



## marino1776 (Jan 11, 2017)

I didn't even know there was one! ;-(


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm in the Cleveland area, and would love to see some more comps there.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 18, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> I'm in the Cleveland area, and would love to see some more comps there.


There are 2-3 per year in Shaker Heights.


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 19, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> There are 2-3 per year in Shaker Heights.


Yeah, i just registered for shaker spring today. I feel i should have checked first. Also, i am the elden mortensen that commented on your video.


----------



## Hungryboy00 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have just started group on Facebook called Ohio Cubers, anyone is welcome to join the group


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jul 20, 2017)

I live in the greater Toledo area, and registered for the Glass City Open. Will anyone else be there?


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 20, 2017)

AndrewKimmey said:


> I live in the greater Toledo area, and registered for the Glass City Open. Will anyone else be there?


I will try to be there, but there may be a conflict in my possible ride's schedule.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

AndrewKimmey said:


> I live in the greater Toledo area, and registered for the Glass City Open. Will anyone else be there?


Yep! My name is Steven Wintringham.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi, I am from the southern cleveland area and will be going to glass city open. Also, if anyone wants to hang out outside of competitions the would be fun


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

AndrewKimmey said:


> I live in the greater Toledo area, and registered for the Glass City Open. Will anyone else be there?


i will my name is finn and i am 9 years old wanna meet up


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

maxcuber322 i live in ohio about 10 minutes away from garretsville (just look it up on google maps) and would like to meet up


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jul 27, 2017)

FINN THE CUBER said:


> i will my name is finn and i am 9 years old wanna meet up


Sure, I'll probably be one of the older peeps there (24), but I'd love to say hi and see what we can learn from each other


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

cool


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 27, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> I will try to be there, but there may be a conflict in my possible ride's schedule.


I was right. i will unfortunately not be able to make it to Glass city.


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

): thats ok just wanted to try to meet up wiith people


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi I'm a cuber in central Ohio I'm about to turn 13 and I'm sub 25. Would love to meet up at a Library or at Wildcat Holiday 2017. I am going and there are no spots left. Would Miller Library be an option? Thanks!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Real Life Cuber said:


> Hi I'm a cuber in central Ohio I'm about to turn 13 and I'm sub 25. Would love to meet up at a Library or at Wildcat Holiday 2017. I am going and there are no spots left. Would Miller Library be an option? Thanks!


I will be at Wildcat.


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I will be at Wildcat.


I just saw your # under your name. Are you a Christian? I am.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Real Life Cuber said:


> I just saw your # under your name. Are you a Christian? I am.


Yep


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Yep


Awesome!


----------

